# Huffing



## Midori (May 11, 2009)

hello all!

well my big fat red is growing like a weed and well he's getting more and more active. been bringing him outside and letting him roam the house. 

well why i am posting is because Ganon ( my red) lives with another tegu, a black and white, has since he was a tiny baby. i bought ganon from a breeder but i bought the black and white from a shitty petstore( rescue more like it). now i wasn't sure what my black and white is , male or female. but i know Ganon is for sure Male. he has the little *buttons* near his vent and his jowls seem to be growing in lol. well Ganon is much bigger then the black and white but i figured reds grow bigger anyways and being ganon had a good start in life he is just growing faster. NOW, i noticed only 2 days ago Ganon started huffing or puffing at the black and white, it's like his jowls move while he huffs. then with a front claw will scratch at the black and white. sometimes he will just do it around the change but it's usually near the black and white. Shiek ( the black and white) usually dosen't move or just looks at him like...go away. it never lasts long maybe a min max then he DIGS and makes a mess lol. but i noticed he was doing it more often today so i wanted to see what it could be!

so! is this some sort of courting? to get the attention of a female? does this mean i finally know what my black and white is lol or is it some kind of dominance thing? i know this might sound horrible but i don't really want any babies is there anyway to get a male tegu nutertrd? or is that not heard of. if so, how much does that normally cost? or is it just more hassel. i don't want my tegus to suffer but i dont want any babies to suffer either!


----------



## Midori (May 11, 2009)

oh btw here is a picture of ganon. he's about 7 months old this was taken two months ago and he's much bigger now lol.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 11, 2009)

That's breeding behavior. He's a bit young for that though. He's probably entering that "teen-age" hormonal phase, and showing dominance.

How big is the enclosure you're keeping the 2 of them in? Do they have separate basking sites? It could get ugly if they don't have enough "space" and decide they each want to occupy the same basking spot.


----------



## Midori (May 11, 2009)

i believe it's a 70 gallon breeder. when they bask they usually lay all over each other or next to each other. i also have been taking ganon out more and letting him roam for a few hours.

were moving soon so they both will have a full room to them selves.


----------

